# sally



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

heres a pic of my dog sally =D


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovely, she is very poodley, what generation is she.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Sally's adorable!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Not Sure*

I am not sure. I rescued her from the Humane Society and they said that she is a cockapoo. She had long wavy fur but it was so matted. We got her all shaved and she looked so adorable and much easier to take care of. She looked like a little lamb. She has so much energy always wants to play.
I just love her.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

*She looked like*

Kendal, actually she looked like your Inca.


----------



## Jfat (Nov 24, 2009)

So that's what they look like with a haircut.  I'm kidding,...she's very adorable. Do you find that it's easy for them to get cold with the shorter hair?. I also know what you mean about the mats in the longer hair and I often wonder if they can see well with the fur hanging in their eyes. I applaud your courage in rescuing her. We inherited ours just before she ready to go the S.P.C.A.

Cheers

Jeff/Trina & Molly


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

paasen2002 said:


> Kendal, actually she looked like your Inca.


do you mean when you got her, are you talking about her build. because ir coulor is closer to Gypsy she also has a very poodly frame where as the other two are more cocker with long legs.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry Kendal yes i ment Gypsy. Sallys fur has grown in a bit since that pic. I am debating on whether or not to let her fur grow. Pros and cons. Any suggestion?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its hair, it will keep on growing, it takes time to find a cut that you like, i go with my girls to my groomer who helps me clip them myself. 

we have had some dagy hair cuts in the past, Gypys first hair cut was a shock as he golden locks disopeared, she looked like larry the lamb all gangily. she looked a bit like a boy too. 

some people like the nipped in nose and feet like the poodle others like the long beard and fluffy teddy bear paws. some like the ears short others like the hears long and spanial like. 


just go with how you feel. also try googling cockapoos and look at the different cuts they have, if you find something you like take the photo to your groomer and aske them to coppy it or a near as they can get to it.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you Kendal for the good advice. I have seen some pictures that i do like.


----------

